# Setting up a new Iwagumi Aquarium, need advice on Lighting



## newtp (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm beginning to get my planted tank together and was looking for a cheap and not too expensive lighting source for my tank. I'm planning to get a ADA Cube Mini Garden M and would like to get a good alternative to the Solar M ADA light or something that would give similar light output. Thanks beforehand.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Maybe a finnex? I think they're only sold on eBay though.


----------



## newtp (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I've found many possible sources online.


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

Post some pics once you get set up!


----------

